# IT's Sunday what Schwinn's did we find this week...WEEKLY THREAD



## vintage2wheel (Sep 16, 2012)

It's Sunday what prewar/vintage schwinn bicycles and good stuff did we find this week

Post some pictures and show us what you got.

I bought this a while back but just got it yesterday..

its a prewar schwinn autocycle from 1941.  it does have some cool parts on it such as a fender bomb,wald peaked aluminum fender dual seiss lights
short spring deluxe messinger seat and double adjustable stem...all OG paint


----------



## jd56 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Love those dual lights*

Nice....I love those dual lights.

Once again, here's my weekly barn find.

49 Black Phantom
and 
53 Wasp


----------



## vintage2wheel (Sep 16, 2012)

*nice score*

great score both are killer finds


----------



## greenephantom (Sep 16, 2012)

Went to the Iron Ranch swap just itching to buy a high end Schwinn. (Green/green straightbar Autocycle, that sort of thing.)  Found no bikes that I wanted to add to the collection.
Did walk away with a floorstand fender roller with several different roller dies.  Will supposedly do peaked fenders as well as standard.  Looks good standing beside my new/old floorstand foot-operated rivet press.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## vintage2wheel (Sep 16, 2012)

At least you got a fender roller. But the green AC would of been way cool.


----------



## themotorcycleguy (Sep 16, 2012)

I took my wife to a garage sale today that had something advertised that she really wanted, an old set of 3 metal pink flamingos for her garden. Too bad for her when we got there the guy also had a row of bikes for sale. This '51 Schwinn looked like it would be a better buy than pink flamingos and I only had enough money for one or the other.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Sep 16, 2012)

themotorcycleguy said:


> I took my wife to a garage sale today that had something advertised that she really wanted, an old set of 3 metal pink flamingos for her garden. Too bad for her when we got there the guy also had a row of bikes for sale. This '51 Schwinn looked like it would be a better buy than pink flamingos and I only had enough money for one or the other.




I take it there are no flamingos in the garden. Nice Schwinn


----------



## Spence36 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Autocycle*



vintage2wheel said:


> It's Sunday what prewar/vintage schwinn bicycles and good stuff did we find this week
> 
> Post some pictures and show us what you got.
> 
> ...




Sweet bike bro congrats !!


----------



## vintage2wheel (Sep 17, 2012)

Spence36 said:


> Sweet bike bro congrats !!




thanks chris


----------

